# Teichvlies AUF Folie? Libellen? Regenwasser?



## odonata (29. Jan. 2007)

Liebe Forengemeinde,
dank nachbarschaftlicher Baumfällung kann ich endlich meinen Traum vom Gartenteich (ohne Fische) in harte Fakten umwandeln. Das Wichtigste ist schon da:

1. Ein Loch (ca. 4 x 3 m bei 1 m Tiefe)
2. Die Folie (EPDM Pondliner)
3. Das Vlies (500er)

Nun sind noch ein paar Fragen offen und ich würde mich über Meinungen/Tipps erfahrener Teichbauer freuen:

a) Da der Teich wg. der besseren Ökologie her tief sein soll, sind die Wände tw. steiler als die idealen 30°. Ich würde gerne für den besseren Halt von Tieren und Pflanzen wie auch als Schutz für die Folie zusätzlich Vlies AUF die Folie legen - macht das Sinn oder ist das das falsche Material dafür (Kokos verrottet vermutlich im Wasser zu schnell) ?

b) Als Libellenfan (Username lässt grüßen) möchte ich diese besonders fördern - wie kann ich das tun, welche Pflanzen/Wasserflächegestaltung sollte ich (an)schaffen?

c) Die Einleitung von Regenwasser aus dem Dachablauf wird ja kontrovers diskutiert. Sehe das aber eigentlich nicht so kritisch da eh viel Material von außen eingetragen werden wird und das eben durch entsprechende Bepflanzung gekontert werden muss. Möchte eigentlich ungern ständig aufwendig gereinigtes und teures Trinkwasser einbringen - wie sieht denn das die Forengemeinde?

Es dankt
Odo

P.S. womöglich ist das eine oder andere schon diskutiert worden; hatte bisher noch keine Forensuche entdecken können und freue mich daher auch für Links auf solche Threads!


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

Hallo Odo,

Willkommen im Forum!
Leider fehlt mir im Moment ein bissle die Zeit, aber mit Deiner Frage bezüglich der Suchfunktion kann Dir schnell geholfen werden.
Da ist sie: Forumssuche 

Melde mich sicherlich später nochmal.


----------



## odonata (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

Hallo,
na das ist ja flott hier - vielen Dank. Tatsächlich habe ich so auch einiges gefunden; freue mich aber über weiteren Input.
Die Fachbeiträge sind klasse!

Odo


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

Hallo Odo

Herzlich willkommen !

zu a)
Vlies auf Folie ist nicht verkehrt ,
hält aber das Substrat bei zu steiler Böschung auch nicht dauerhaft fest .
Ketten "getarnten" Teichkörbe könnten eine Alternative zu den
allseits "beliebten" "volumenfressenden" Stufen sein .
Auch mit Konstruktionen aus Stämmen oder Lavabrocken kann man das Substrat halten und diese "unsichtbar" mit unverottbaren Material am Ufer befestigen.

Kokosmatten halten 2-3 Jahre , dann muss Du alles neu bauen  

zu b) 
__ Krebsschere (Stratiotes aloides) gilt allgemein als "Libellen-lieblings-pflanze" ist aber nicht ganz einfach zu händeln , vor allem in neuen Teichen.
S E X     auf den Blättern von __ Teichrosen scheint ihnen aber auch Spass zu machen.....
Bei mir schlüpfen die Libellen meist auf den __ Lilien aber auch auf __ Kalmus, __ Hahnenfuß und __ Schilf . 
Hauptsache ist wohl , dass sie vom Wasser aus auf einen exponierten Standort krabbeln können .
 

 dh. auch das steile Ufer braucht eine Bepflanzung  

zu c)
ICH zB. fülle nur mit Regenwasser nach
und
komm gut damit hin . 
Das Regenwasser wird je nach dem in IBC´s  "gelagert" 
oder über den Pflanzenfilter in der Teich geleitet.
Ein Schieber gibt die Möglichkeit erst nach der ersten "Wäsche"
Wasser in den Teich zu leiten.


soweit erstmal 

mfG

altes chinesisches Sprichwort :
_Gartenteiche baut man IMMER 

zu klein !_   


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13

_sich widersprechende Meinungen find ICH gut_


----------



## Silke (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

Hallo,
erstmal herzlich willkommen!
Ich kann Karsten nur zustimmen. 
A) Tw. hab ich auch Flies auf der Folie, an steilen Wänden bleibt sie sichtbar, was ich persönlich nicht schlimm finde. Mit der Zeit wächst sie mit Algen zu. An den Übergängen zum Land kannst du auch Böschungsmatte nehmen, die wächst auch schön zu.
B) Genau, alles, was aus dem Wasser ragt, wird von den schlüpfenden Libellen gern genommen. Unter Wasser sollten etliche Pflanzen sein, darin verstecken sich gern die Larven.(und alles andere Getier)
C) Wir füllen mit unserem Brunnenwasser nach, welches aber ziemlich hart und eisenhaltig ist. Teste dein Regenwasser doch mal. Unseres hatte letztens einen ziemlich hohen Ammonium-Anteil.

Gibt es schon einen Plan von deinem Vorhaben?
Wir sind ja gar nicht neugierig...


----------



## jochen (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

Hallo Odo,

Herzlich Willkommen Im Forum.

Ich habe an meinen Steilufern Pflanztaschen verwendet.
 Auf der Folie habe ich teilweise Kunstrasen gelegt, nach einer Saison sieht der dann unter Wasser recht natürlich aus, und ist wesentlich günstiger als die Böschungsmatte.
In den Zonen die an Land gehen habe ich aber auch Böschungsmatte verwendet.

Bei uns am Teich zieht das __ Moos auf den Eichenstämmen die Libellen richtig an. Es wird sehr gerne zur Eiablage genutzt.

     


bei mir funzen die Links von karsten nicht, liegt es schon wieder an meiner Kiste???


----------



## Dodi (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

Hallo Odo!

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum!
Selbst in unserem Koiteich fühlen sich die Libellen wohl - haben allerdings eine größere flache Pflanzenzone, da spielt sich allerhand Leben ab... Kann immer die leeren Hüllen der ausgeschlüpften Libellen bewundern!

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben.

@ Jochen: bei mir funzen die Links von Karsten auch nicht!

P.S.: das mit dem Regenwasser vom Dach haben wir erst kürzlich diskutiert - schau mal über die Suchfunktion nach!


----------



## karsten. (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

  
jetzt gehts !


----------



## odonata (29. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

Wow, super - vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten.

Ich hatte überlegt ob ich so ein Zeug für die Böschung nehme:






Diese Böschungsmatte ist unverwüstlich und mir gefällt die große Oberfläche - bestimmt sinnvoll für das Pflanzen und als Lebensraum für Getier. Nur mit 5,90/qm auch recht teuer. Allerdings gibt es die auch bei Ebay als Produkt von Einhell und wesentlich günstiger...denke, davon kaufe ich mir mal so ein 6x1m Paket; das werde ich dann mit den anderen Ideen ergänzen...so ein Stück Totholz ist auch eine tolle Idee. Da werde ich aber den unteren Teil mit Vlies einpacken um die Folie zu schützen.

Bedenken hatte ich auch, ob das Schutzvlies überhaupt besiedelt werden kann und nicht gar schädlich für die Wasserqualität ist...aber Eure Erfahrungen scheinen da ja ganz gut zu sein.

Braucht es denn für Libellen bestimmte Wassertiefen oder sind die da nocht so wählerisch?

Gibt es denn eigentlich eine "Wasserpflanzentauschbörse" hier wo man das eine oder andere tauschen oder gegen Portoerstattung bekommen kann? Oder gibt es einen Berliner Gartenteichfreund der mich mal seinen Teich etwas lichten läßt  ? Also wenn ich erstmal soweit bin fände ich das toll - kann auch gegen ein paar Stauden tauschen.

Die Idee aus dem Fachbeitrag mit dem kapillargetränkten Sumpfbereich finde ich klasse und werde sie wohl in einem kleinen Rahmen umsetzen können. Und offenbar ist Teicherde ja wohl völlig verpönt...

Merke schon, hier bin ich unter Gleichgesinnten und werde gleich mal wieder "buddeln"...

Es dankt und grüßt
Odo


----------



## Annett (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

Hallo Odo,

was mir gerade, dank eines ähnlichen Threads, eingefallen ist - wenn Du Vlies auf der Folie verlegen willst, dann spül es vor dem richtigen Befüllen schon mal ordentlich mit Wasser durch. Da es eher für "unter Folie verlegen" hergestellt wird, würde ich da nichts riskieren. Mir ist ein Fall bekannt, bei dem einige Fische durch nachträgliche Vliesverlegung zu Schaden kamen.... :?


----------



## Blue2002 (1. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

@ karsten: wow, ich hab mir das jetzt alles durchgelesen und bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das schaffe bzw. alles nachvollziehen kann. Du hast nicht zufällig Lust auf einen Kurzurlaub in der schönen Steiermark???


----------



## odonata (6. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichvlies AUF Folie?  Libellen? Regenwasser?*

@Annett,
ja, danke für den Tipp - will zwar keine Fische einsetzen aber ich denke auch daß das Zeug nur begrenzt für auf-Folien-Verlegung optimiert ist...werde ich machen!

Odo


----------

